# Kinglocz tattoo (rough copy)



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's the rough drawing of your tat bro. I was thinking of doing his name around in a circle king on top and kron on bottom, and two leaves on the sides. What do you think? Sorry bout the paper ran out of good stuff but the next copy will be better.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow I am impressed, very nice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. The next copy will be much better, its hard to do muscle and fur definition without graphite. I usually draw them out 5 to 10 times before they l start the tat, this is #1.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww it looks so good already! wish you lived next door so i could hop over for a tattoo lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Ill have his name and the boarder on the next one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> awwww it looks so good already! wish you lived next door so i could hop over for a tattoo lmao


you can come over any time megan 1/2 off for my G.P. friends.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol yeah lemme just hop on over to california 

if i ever come to cali tho, ill hold you to that!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> lol yeah lemme just hop on over to california
> 
> if i ever come to cali tho, ill hold you to that!!


Mabye when I get the R.V. I can come see you I always wanted to do a cross country tattoo trip.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

do it, ill be on the list!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

lol, If you do that, let me know, and I'll be right there as well. Great job! It looks really really good!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks, Ill post more pics as it comes along.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OH OH OH! How about for those of us who dont want tattoos...can we pay you to do a drawing of em anyway??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> OH OH OH! How about for those of us who dont want tattoos...can we pay you to do a drawing of em anyway??


I can draw u a pic no prob


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thats cool you do tatts..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> thats cool you do tatts..


yup 8 years now, piercings too.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> yup 8 years now, piercings too.


u didn't swing by the chat today. your grounded young ladyupruns:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> u didn't swing by the chat today. your grounded young ladyupruns:


I was there this morning I swear ask Adain.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Even though it's a rough draft the details pretty darn shibby! Nice work!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I can draw u a pic no prob


SOOO...if I get you a pic, can you draw it??!! Ill pay!!! PM with details if you wanna!


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah two leaves would be cool how many blades thoe 7 or 9 and thanks this copy lookz great cant wait to see the final one


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> yeah two leaves would be cool how many blades thoe 7 or 9 and thanks this copy lookz great cant wait to see the final one


I was thinking 7, 9 might be too big. Second copy will have it on there I post it in a few days, almost done.:woof:


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah thats what i was going to say and any wayz 7 blade is the luccy blade haha

yo tell me why king jus jacced my doritos lmao


----------

